# driver window woes



## mgohashi (Jun 30, 2007)

Need help. Driver window will roll down but then sometimes not roll back up. Stopped using it for now because not sure if it would roll back up this time. What is the problem? Regulator or motor or something else? Is this a do it yourselfer? Thanks.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i've had my motor replaced a few times under warranty. seems to be a common problem with b15's. best bet is to try a junkyard if you're not under warranty anymore


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

It could be the motor, but it could also be the regulator. The regulator can get bound up and keep it from going back up. In order to find out you need to remove the door panel. 
My bet would be on the regulator, but you cant tell until you look at it. If youve done work on your cars beore, this shouldnt be a big deal. as long as you have your 1/4 in drive set and some flat tip screw drivers you should be ok. But if your unsure take it to a shop.
And yeah that would be a good idea if you could find the motor at the yard


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hummm. I'm getting a creaky, grindy noise when mine rolls back up but it works okay, just slow. Goes down perfectly. I was going to take it apart tomorrow. What should I look for?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to do this yesterday. Any insight?


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

a creaky grindy noise soids like it would be a bound up cable, which is part of the regulator, usually has some grease/lube on it, if anything is bad on that cable it can cause that problem.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the response Doja. Too many Saturday projects so I still haven't opened it up yet but now I have something specific to check.


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

No problem Oldnissanguy, I have the same thing going on with the weekend projects. I just moved my toolbox home and now I need to consolidate all my stuff into one box this Saturday, in the heat. Let us know how it goes when you get that thing open


----------



## spec609 (Sep 13, 2004)

I noticed the window would move real sluggish for the past few years, I knew the motor was going, but figured I wouldn't replace it until it stopped working. Well it finally did, luckily it didn't happen on a rainy day. Well the solution, the motor did not work by the use of the control, so my cousin and I removed the door panel and the door and window remote. We used an old lamp cord both ends cut and spliced and placed one end on the battery terminal (- & +) and the other end to directly to the wire for the driver window, it was the thick dark green cable. Placing the cable into the port, it took some figuring out but after two tries we got it to go up very slowly. I went to the local junk yard to find a replacement, but after an hour the place gave up looking for the motor. They must have had over 100 different car motors including mine( somewhere) anyways I went on line to ebay and other retailer, and I came across this site US Auto Parts Network, Inc. - USAutoParts.com where they sold me a refurb motor for around $80 with a 1 year warranty, now I just have to wait and install it. It looks like a real bitch, to replace behind a metal plate, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I never did get my door apart, but there is an interesting development. My Sentra has lead a rather pampered life (other than 'the accident') but was parked outside all summer while my daughter's college stuff sat in the garage. Now, while the noise is still there, it's not nearly so loud and grindy. Hummmmm?


----------



## spec609 (Sep 13, 2004)

The window motor the above company sent me was entirely wrong and had to be sent back. So I found a motor for a 2001 sentra on ebay...it didn't fit either. So I went to the dealer where they wanted $240 for a new window motor, when it came in it was different from the motor I pulled out. They told me that the motor I have was discontinued, and I would have to replace the track to fit the motor. WTF I'm about to replace the door if this continues.


----------

